# Who's cooking Q 11/17-11/18



## fatback joe (Nov 16, 2007)

Got plans to smoke some jerky and bacon on Saturday night and then chicken on Sunday.

What you got going this weekend?


----------



## flagriller (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey buddy,
Saturday, grilled ribeyes, baked potatos, and salad.  Sunday, smoked meatloaf.  Have a good one


----------



## vlap (Nov 16, 2007)

Joes weekly question. 
For me the smoking is done. Have smoked brisket sammies, and dutchs baked beans already set for the tailgate sunday. Also got some good sausages from oneco meats for sunday.
As I said Look for the big guy with a beer in one hand and a brisket sammie in the other at the race this weekend.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice to know what everyone is up to.  We do this on another forum, seems like it (sometimes) gets folks to speak up that might not chime in otherwise.


----------



## vlap (Nov 16, 2007)

Definately is. Also it is a great way to get an idea if you are not sure what to do for the weekend.
Just givin ya a lil grief. Have 9 minutes to burn before I head out to south beach!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 16, 2007)

I am smoking a little bit of turkey on Saturday, I will be sure and post pictures.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 16, 2007)

Saturday I'm doing an 11-pound turkey and six racks of ribs. I've got a few fatties, a bologna chub (5-pound) and some stew meat on standby to see how and when they might fit in around the main items.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 16, 2007)

Got two beef roasts to do for family and two corned beef to make into pastrami for me. Can not wait for that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linescum (Nov 16, 2007)

got a 9# butt and whatever else i find in the freezer


----------



## captain creosote (Nov 16, 2007)

I went and picked up 2 6#. flats of brisket today.  I'm making my rub tonight.  I plan on throwing them on the ECB around 9AM tomorrow.  Don't worry though, folks.  I'm also charging up my camera to capture plenty of q-view for y'all.


----------



## rip (Nov 16, 2007)

I went by the packing house on the way home from work today, and got two big slabs of pork spare ribs for the smoke saturday. Going to try the 3-2-1 for the first time.


----------



## capt dan (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks to all the sickos on this site, I have to sooth my obsession by smoking another pair of 7 lb  Butts, and for the first time, a 4.75 lb. chuck roast. I am also determined to smoke a fatty withoutis splitting and  loosing my goodies. This weeks fatty will be maple flavored Bob Evans sausage with Cheese in them! I  am gonna do them half size this time!


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 16, 2007)

Smoking 2 whole chickens and dutch's baked beans on Sunday.  I'm waiting for my seasoning for venison bacon and casings for pepperoni and linguisa sausage...


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 17, 2007)

going to do my first pork tenderlionand some fatties. gotta go get on the pork paige right now and start reading. and oyeah dutches beans for sure


----------



## mossymo (Nov 17, 2007)

Dutch's beans are awesome, I have yet to have someone say they do not care for them. Lets see some pic's of the pork tenderloins and fatty's !!!


----------



## richtee (Nov 17, 2007)

Just a couplea pheasants for my Uncle this weekend. He's gonna stop up early next week to pick 'em up, and wants to do steaks and beers. Weee.. my fave uncle when I was growing up too, so I'm really looking forward to seeing him, and freaking his tastebuds out!


----------



## camp_cookie (Nov 17, 2007)

I cooked tonight (check the beef section) as I have to work the next this weekend.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 17, 2007)

* Cowgirl  got me in the mood for sausage. I have coarse ground 30# of venison and pork butts today, mixed it with pepperoni snak stick spice and buttermilk, will let it sour up till sunday, then grind it fine and stuff the casings, then smoke it in the smoke shed at 180 till done. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 17, 2007)

my wife says i have to many toys for smokin already,so i cant have a digital camera yet .but i think that means it'le be under the tree for xmas. i really really hope anyway


----------



## smokin' joe (Nov 17, 2007)

I am going to do a couple of fatty's and maybe a rack of ribs or 2.  I have woodworking projects out the wazzzzo to get finished by Christmas.  So I will be cooking during the breaks.  Didnt want to do too much cooking this weekend, I am pacing myself for turkeyday!!!


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 16, 2007)

Got plans to smoke some jerky and bacon on Saturday night and then chicken on Sunday.

What you got going this weekend?


----------



## flagriller (Nov 16, 2007)

Hey buddy,
Saturday, grilled ribeyes, baked potatos, and salad.  Sunday, smoked meatloaf.  Have a good one


----------



## vlap (Nov 16, 2007)

Joes weekly question. 
For me the smoking is done. Have smoked brisket sammies, and dutchs baked beans already set for the tailgate sunday. Also got some good sausages from oneco meats for sunday.
As I said Look for the big guy with a beer in one hand and a brisket sammie in the other at the race this weekend.


----------



## fatback joe (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice to know what everyone is up to.  We do this on another forum, seems like it (sometimes) gets folks to speak up that might not chime in otherwise.


----------



## vlap (Nov 16, 2007)

Definately is. Also it is a great way to get an idea if you are not sure what to do for the weekend.
Just givin ya a lil grief. Have 9 minutes to burn before I head out to south beach!


----------



## mossymo (Nov 16, 2007)

I am smoking a little bit of turkey on Saturday, I will be sure and post pictures.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 16, 2007)

Saturday I'm doing an 11-pound turkey and six racks of ribs. I've got a few fatties, a bologna chub (5-pound) and some stew meat on standby to see how and when they might fit in around the main items.


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 16, 2007)

Got two beef roasts to do for family and two corned beef to make into pastrami for me. Can not wait for that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linescum (Nov 16, 2007)

got a 9# butt and whatever else i find in the freezer


----------



## captain creosote (Nov 16, 2007)

I went and picked up 2 6#. flats of brisket today.  I'm making my rub tonight.  I plan on throwing them on the ECB around 9AM tomorrow.  Don't worry though, folks.  I'm also charging up my camera to capture plenty of q-view for y'all.


----------



## rip (Nov 16, 2007)

I went by the packing house on the way home from work today, and got two big slabs of pork spare ribs for the smoke saturday. Going to try the 3-2-1 for the first time.


----------



## capt dan (Nov 16, 2007)

Thanks to all the sickos on this site, I have to sooth my obsession by smoking another pair of 7 lb  Butts, and for the first time, a 4.75 lb. chuck roast. I am also determined to smoke a fatty withoutis splitting and  loosing my goodies. This weeks fatty will be maple flavored Bob Evans sausage with Cheese in them! I  am gonna do them half size this time!


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 16, 2007)

Smoking 2 whole chickens and dutch's baked beans on Sunday.  I'm waiting for my seasoning for venison bacon and casings for pepperoni and linguisa sausage...


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 17, 2007)

going to do my first pork tenderlionand some fatties. gotta go get on the pork paige right now and start reading. and oyeah dutches beans for sure


----------



## mossymo (Nov 17, 2007)

Dutch's beans are awesome, I have yet to have someone say they do not care for them. Lets see some pic's of the pork tenderloins and fatty's !!!


----------



## richtee (Nov 17, 2007)

Just a couplea pheasants for my Uncle this weekend. He's gonna stop up early next week to pick 'em up, and wants to do steaks and beers. Weee.. my fave uncle when I was growing up too, so I'm really looking forward to seeing him, and freaking his tastebuds out!


----------



## camp_cookie (Nov 17, 2007)

I cooked tonight (check the beef section) as I have to work the next this weekend.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 17, 2007)

* Cowgirl  got me in the mood for sausage. I have coarse ground 30# of venison and pork butts today, mixed it with pepperoni snak stick spice and buttermilk, will let it sour up till sunday, then grind it fine and stuff the casings, then smoke it in the smoke shed at 180 till done. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 17, 2007)

my wife says i have to many toys for smokin already,so i cant have a digital camera yet .but i think that means it'le be under the tree for xmas. i really really hope anyway


----------



## smokin' joe (Nov 17, 2007)

I am going to do a couple of fatty's and maybe a rack of ribs or 2.  I have woodworking projects out the wazzzzo to get finished by Christmas.  So I will be cooking during the breaks.  Didnt want to do too much cooking this weekend, I am pacing myself for turkeyday!!!


----------

